# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Просто устал...

## Ода К Смерти

За свои 26 лет я так и не понял зачем мне жить. Единственное что я знаю — это то, что до 30 лет я не доживу, либо сдохну от сердечно-сосудистого заболевания (в 24 года уже словил микроинсульт), либо порешаю с самим собой. Возможно тронусь умом, как мне кажется всё к этому и идёт, есть так сказать некая тенденция... Пару лет назад я попытался порешать с собой, но не смог, зассал так сказать, но наверно, это был не мой способ. Но, есть и другие... Только проблема в том, что нужно очень сильно «заморочиться», чтобы всё реализовать, хоть в целом я уже всё обдумал. А ещё нужно подзаработать денег, для очень хорошего дела, но на это уйдёт минимум год-полтора. В целом, я шёл к этому состояние не год и не два, не пять-десять лет... Я медленно катился вниз... Зачем я здесь пишу? Ну потому что мне некуда писать, а держать в себе все говно уже надоело... Можете обосрать меня с ног до головы, мне не привыкать! Спасибо, за внимание...

----------


## Yrok25

Тогда зачем заморачиваться с су , если думаешь что к 30 сдохнешь ?
В 14 я думал что из сердечно сосудистых не дотяну до 18 и это избавит меня от дальнейшего "веселья , в 20 думал что надо выпиливаться пока крыша не съехала , а сейчас анализируя свои реакции констатирую что в общем то свершилось , хоть и в легкой форме , пока что . А когда сердечко начинает конкретно бо бо делать , предпринимаю меры по стабилизации состояния (оправдывая себя тем что не все дела приведены в порядок) . А когда начинаю приводить дела в порядок случается адовый тупняк (в науке именуемый "защитная диградация") . Вот так и живем , живем и мучаемся , лишь убеждаясь каждый день что незачем .

----------


## Циник

Я 24 года не могу понять смысл своей жизни. Теперь даже не пытаюсь понять, но кончать жизнь самоубийством это лишнее.
Лучше буду доставать других людей своим присутствием. :Wink:  Хотя, я так и не поняла твоей проблемы. Слишком все скомкано.

----------


## Ода К Смерти

*Yrok25*

Ну, ты сам ответил на вопрос последним предложением... Зачем заморачиваться? Ну потому что мне всё надоело, из-за дня в день, из года в год, всё одно и тоже, постоянные нервы и депрессняки. Вот так и дожил до гипертонии. Тут по крайней мере понимаешь, что всё — ничего больше не будет, никаких эмоций, ничего, тишина и покой, только жаль я не смогу этим наслодиться...

*Циник*

Мои проблемы, ничем не отличаются от написанных на этом форуме, тут всё однообразно и ничего нового ты не услышишь...

----------


## EnergyCOREs

*Ода К Смерти*, вот совсем не капельки ничем, у всех проблемы одинаковы? 
Меня вот мать по голове била чем попало. Память теперь находится в глубокой жопе, а лимбическая система то включается, то отключается, а вместе с ней ещё обоняние и часть эмоций.
И зачем жить я знаю. Моя проблема в том, что в настоящее время это нереализуемо. Ждать. Ещё 47 дней. Через 2 часа 40 минут будет 46 дней. А пока я в захламлённом жилище ожидаю новый рабочий день. Наши проблемы абсолютно разные. Это же касается и других. Кто-то наркоман, который поздно решил бросить, кто-то живёт в жопе мира с родителями-алкоголиками, кому-то мозг подкидывает баги по клиническим причинам, кого-то насиловали родственники или просто левые люди. Не так всё просто.

----------


## Mai7

Вот никто не будет обосрать тебя с ног до головы или вообще. 
когда нибудь будет и у тебя причина, что бы жить. так сложно ждать?  ты дожил до 26 лет, не жалко умереть? может, что нибудь упустишь.
*EnergyCOREs*, кстати да, у меня тоже например вообще другие проблемы.

----------


## Ода К Смерти

*EnergyCOREs*

Ну, может кто прочитает и увидит там себя самого... Детство, жил в нищете (как и многие в нашей стране), бывало что пожрать было нечего, отец бухал, постоянный срач дома, несколько раз дрался с ним, чтобы руки не распускал. Школа, но там тоже был на низшей ступени иерархии, чмо короче. Ну и соответственно, утро-день в школе жопа, пару часов посидеть в тишине после уроком, а вечером дома родители выясняли свои отношения. И так из-за дня в день, из года в год, потом шарага, точнее 3, всё тоже самое, хотя вру, в последней всё было достаточно хорошо. В детстве болел много, много прогуливал школу, т.*к. там мне ловить было нечего. До кучи ещё есть аллергия — атопический дермотит, что это можешь погуглить сам. С девушками как ты понимаешь ничего не было, кому нах, нужно чмо. Максимум что, это позвонит какая-нибудь из подруг друга (их было) и начнёт мне лить, мол где он, ты знаешь и прочее, потом будет разговор про то какой он плохой и прочее... В общем сольет всё говно из своей души на меня и вечером или на следующий день пойдет благополучно трахаться, ну а тебе скажут какой ты хороший человек и прочее.... Хотя даже если и будет у меня какой-нибудь вариант завести отношения (что собственно равно 0), то я отсеку всё это на корню, не стоит человеку ломать жизнь, своим говном. Разок попытался покончить с собой (но не смог), скажем так вы брал не тот способ, уж много можно обдумать в процессе... Сейчас обдумываю другой способ, который меня устраивает на 100%, проблема только в том, что нужно всё хорошо подготовить, а на это нужно время, которого у меня нет, т.*к. достаточно много работаю. В целом мой день это — работа и дом. Что такое высыпаться я уже незнаю несколько лет 10, засыпаю хреново, с утра я не просыпаюсь, а воскресаю (по другому я это назвать не могу)... В 24 словил микроинсульт (когда я перестал чувствовать левую ногу и руку), но вроде отпустило, хотя касяки остались (периодически немеет левая рука). Это так вкратце, хотя можно написать очень много погони, т.*к. память это такое сучье место, много всякого говна всплывает. Можно пойти к психиатрам и прочее... Я ходил к двум и честно жрать психотропы мне совсем не улыбается. То мое мировоззрение которые формировалось с детства, приемом психотропов полгода-год не решит проблему, такого не бывает, что собственно мне и говорил врач, тут очень долгая работа над собой. Параллельно ходить в психологам, ещё лучше, что мне этот человек может сказать такого, чего я не знаю? Жизни поучит? Бред. Сколько нужно просрать денег на это, я промолчу, живя в столице ценник тут нереальный,  + ещё больше непонятных конторок. Оно мне надо вообще? Почувствовать себя нормальным лет через 5-10? И то это всё под большим вопросом, т.*к. о каком-то результате в данной специфике говорить не приходиться, а вот насрать себе еще` больше это как два пальца... В целом, я для себя решил, кто я такой по жизни и что мне нужно делать со всем этим. Всё это мне уже порядком поднадоело. Кто-то скажет подумай об родных? Ну а почему я должен о них думать, если обо мне никто не думает? Думаю на этом хватит, а то что-то эмоции накотили... 

*Mai7*

Ждать чего? Мне уже достаточно всё этого, а что-то ждать это глупо, никуда всё то говно не уйдёт из головы, да и мне не 15 лет чтобы себя таким мотивировать... Упущу я только душевную боль и тотальное одиночество, думаю не самая плохая потеря...

С уважением...

----------


## EnergyCOREs

1) Нейронная пластичность. Учиться новому никогда не поздно, но мозгу придётся снова набирать обороты. Развивайся, имей интересы, проживи эту жизнь не однообразно, а действительно интересно. Заодно нейронная пластичность поможет тебе избавиться от старой модели поведения и вообще наладить жизнь.
2) Учись общаться с девушками. Это не проблема. Потом, правда, может возникнуть вопрос "А для чего это вообще? Стоит ли секс всего этого?", но тут уж каждый сам думает, как на него ответить. Тем не менее, социальных навыков это добавит.
3) Психологи (а точнее психиатры) должны сказать тебе много нового. Потому что ты сам о себе знаешь меньше, чем ты думаешь, иначе ты бы уже давно нашёл свой ключ к хорошей жизни и сюда не писал, а если бы и писал, то только ради того, чтобы найти интересного собеседника.

----------


## Ода К Смерти

*EnergyCOREs*

1) Мне это нахрен уже не нужно. Рвать жопу для чего-то — это не моё, хватит с меня. Времени на всё это у меня тоже нет.  Налаживать там уже нечего, точка невозврата уже давно прошла...

2) С девушками (как и в прочем с остальными) мне не о чем разговаривать, заного позориться мне не нужно, хватило уже...

3) Чего они мне могут рассказать обо мне?  Они могут накормить психотропами, а мне по роду профессии нужен ясный ум (хотя я его с трудом назову ясным)... Второе я не готов выкидывать кучу денег непонятно за что и непонятно кому. 

С уважением...

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Ненавижу этот интерфейс. Всё стёрлось, а автосохранение помнит предыдущее сообщение, а не то, которое я писал. Завтра напишу.

----------


## faq

А у меня вот никогда не было. Но я живу с человеком который из них не вылезает. Он осознает своё состояние, понимает, как из него можно выбраться и ничего не может для этого сделать. Мы лечимся, да. Есть люди для которых депрессия это обычное состояние чередующиеся с короткими приступами "нормальной жизни", поэтому все эти добрые правильные советы для них - бессмысленное сотрясение воздуха. У тебя наверное она была вызвана каким то случаем?

----------


## Veronika

> Он осознает своё состояние, понимает, как из него можно выбраться и ничего не может для этого сделать. Мы лечимся, да. Есть люди для которых депрессия это обычное состояние чередующиеся с короткими приступами "нормальной жизни", поэтому все эти добрые правильные советы для них - бессмысленное сотрясение воздуха. У тебя наверное она была вызвана каким то случаем?


 Люди, о которых вы пишете, страдают до тех пор ровно, пока не вознамерятся дойти до конца. Пока не согласятся внутри себя, заплатить эту цену: сделать все от них зависящее. Поскольку суть любой депрессии (эндогенная - это спекуляция) - это обострение конфликта с жизнью: если мы живем не своей жизнью.
Депрессия и излечима и обратима. Не за день, конечно. Надо только делать это правильно)

у меня она была вызвана тотальным провалом почти по всем статьям жизни)

----------


## faq

> у меня она была вызвана тотальным провалом почти по всем статьям жизни)


 Вот я и говорю - ты знаешь что значит быть в нормальном состоянии, а они нет. Это все равно что ты будешь убеждать рыбу, что она может летать.

----------


## Veronika

Точка отсчета и залог успеха, появляется в тот момент. когда мы осознаем, что хотим вылечиться полностью и принимаем такое решение не зависимо от того, известен ли путь заранее. Даже если кажется, что это невозможно. Даже, если не знаем как цель реально выглядит)

Люди же часто делают главную ошибку: механически копируют откуда-то средства, скрипя зубами от скуки  засыпая в процессе (в переносном смысле), в надежде что "оно само как-то поможет". Лекарства, например... Не нацеливаясь на глобальные перемены. для перемен нужно осознанное состояние и контакт с собой.

----------


## Veronika

> Вот я и говорю - ты знаешь что значит быть в нормальном состоянии, а они нет. Это все равно что ты будешь убеждать рыбу, что она может летать.


 Это не играет роли)
Есть встроенные природные механизмы саморегуляции. Их просто надо правильно запустить.

----------


## faq

> Люди, о которых вы пишете, страдают до тех пор ровно, пока не вознамерятся дойти до конца. Пока не согласятся внутри себя, заплатить эту цену: сделать все от них зависящее.


  о какой цене ты говоришь? У них ничего нет кроме жизни, которую они к сожалению не считают чем то важным. Все мы это проходили уже более 10 лет.

----------


## Veronika

> о какой цене ты говоришь? У них ничего нет кроме жизни, которую они к сожалению не считают чем то важным. Все мы это проходили уже более 10 лет.


 цена - это свое усилие, внимание и присутствие. Я бы даже сказала, смирение с тем, что усилие придется прилагать)

В вашем случае надо разбирать смысл подоплеки. Жизнь не считают важной потому что, она не соответствует ценностям этого человека. Значит ценности есть  :Smile:  надо определить их (настоящие, а не формальные) и двигаться к ним.
неважное - это негатив важного. Важное есть, но взгляд смотрящего направлен в другую сторону)

----------


## faq

> Это не играет роли)
> Есть встроенные природные механизмы саморегуляции. Их просто надо правильно запустить.


 Играет. Маниакально-депрессивный синдром всегда возвращается, При малейших стрессах или сложностях. Это совершенно другие люди.

----------


## faq

> цена - это свое усилие, внимание и присутствие. Я бы даже сказала, смирение с тем, что усилие придется прилагать)


  ты психиатр? Скажи, как может психолог самоучка лечить психиатрические заболевания? Ты можешь принести облегчение, но не больше. Это как каждый сбросивший вес мнит себя тренером и думает что если он смог , то сможет и каждый. Ты , главное, не навреди, а с таким подходом это реально.

----------


## слово

> Слово
> 
> Какому богу из? Их много и каждые единственный и верный, со слов тех людей, кто исповедуют ту или иную веру. Но это так, лирика. Ещё раз повторюсь, я придерживаюсь чисто атеистического мировоззрения. Для меня, вся эта религиозная тематика — просто дичь, причём дикая, при всём уважение к верующим людям, это их выбор у меня свой.


 Квантовому Полю Безусловной Любви - это для меня - Отец Небесный. 
Безликая энергия Жизни, двужищий фактор творческого плототворного сотрудничества с целью гармонизации любых ситуаций. Она копится как энергия, если безкорыстно помогать другим людям, оказавшимся в тяжелых жизненных условиях, в силу своего невежества относительно Игры, идущей за души человечества. 
А есть ещё энергия Смерти - это страх, отсутствие Безусловной Любви. Сейчас всё человечество в страхе живёт. 
В основном, потому что через энергию денег, что принадлежит мировому правительству, происходит инфернальный отток энергии Жизни. Людя становятся более черствыми, злыми, агрессивными, завистливыми и алчными. 
Таким образом, есть две парадигмы мира. Жить из страха, как сейчас живут все, или жить из безусловной любви ко всему сущему. 
Это разные концепции, поэтому все, практически весь мир, против Меня, как пророка Этого Бога. 
Если есть желание, я могу дать ссылку в личку каждому, на форум, где идёт битва Армаггедон, между духом Истины, и духом заблуждения. То есть, форум, где я изменяю общественное бессознательное, делая людей более осознанными. 
Это ваш личный выбор, принять Жизнь Вечную, либо умереть в астральных плоскостях. Время жатвы.

----------


## Veronika

> Играет. Маниакально-депрессивный синдром всегда возвращается, При малейших стрессах или сложностях. Это совершенно другие люди.


 нет. если вылечить, то не возвращается. Просто не исчерпали проблему.
А вам надо понять, что депрессия  - это болезнь, а личность - сам человек. Это разные вещи))

----------


## Veronika

> ты психиатр? Скажи, как может психолог самоучка лечить психиатрические заболевания? Ты можешь принести облегчение, но не больше. Это как каждый сбросивший вес мнит себя тренером и думает что если он смог , то сможет и каждый. Ты , главное, не навреди, а с таким подходом это реально.


 Нет, я не психиатр.
Лечить что-бы то ни было, можно по достижении нужной компетенции  :Smile:  

Психиатрические заболевания - это нарушения базовых функций психики. Депрессия - это обострение отношений с собой)

----------


## faq

> Психиатрические заболевания - это нарушения базовых функций психики. Депрессия - это обострение отношений с собой)


 Депрессия это сопутствующее расстройство многих тяжелых заболеваний, ты должна была это знать в первую очередь. Например депрессивный шизофренический синдром, реактивная депрессия, эндогенная депрессия, Маниакально депрессивный психоз, органических психоз, гормональная депрессия... Я могу продолжить. Ты все собралась лечить пониманием психолога? Удачи! Но помни что депрессия уволенного человека отличается от депрессии человека с психическим расстройством.

----------


## Veronika

> Депрессия это сопутствующее расстройство многих тяжелых заболеваний, ты должна была это знать в первую очередь. Например депрессивный шизофренический синдром, реактивная депрессия, эндогенная депрессия, Маниакально депрессивный психоз, органических психоз, гормональная депрессия... Я могу продолжить. Ты все собралась лечить пониманием психолога? Удачи! Но помни что депрессия уволенного человека отличается от депрессии человека с психическим расстройством.


 Я в курсе))
более того, со всем этим я умею обращаться. 

Вы же явно под впечатлением от названий)

Что вы знаете о моем понимании? Мы с вами знакомы? Вы проводили расследование?  :Smile:  или вы предпочитаете строить догадки?

----------


## faq

> Я в курсе))
> более того, со всем этим я умею обращаться. 
> 
> Вы же явно под впечатлением от названий)
> 
> Что вы знаете о моем понимании? Мы с вами знакомы? Вы проводили расследование?  или вы предпочитаете строить догадки?


 Я под впечатлением больного человека рядом, её диагнозов и ежегодных консилиумов,и постоянного поиска способов традиционных и не традиционного лечения, десятка дипломированных психологов (конечно, там не было тебя, ты бы все разрулила своими глубокими познаниями и многолетним опытом), санаториев, профилакториев, цирков, разрушенной моей личной жизни, двоих детей, которым я уделяю куда меньше времени чем сестре, бессонных ночей, и страха, что это ВСЕ может кончиться по причине смерти депрессирующего. 
Я не буду проводить расследование, мне не интересно. Ты самоуверенная женщина и не больше, ты даже не в состоянии признать свою неправоту, чем бы ты могла помочь? У тебя одно единственно правильное мнение, мисс всезнайка))

----------


## Veronika

*faq*,
вы сейчас делитесь своими страхами и сомнениями. Возникшими на почве вашего опыта с сестрой и опыта беспомощности.

Все это совершенно понятно, но нет никакого связующего звена со мной лично)
В чем, собственно я не права?

У вас сложились какие-то представления о том, что такое психолог. и вы это представление навешиваете на меня. Но какое отношение оно имеет ко мне, реально существующему человеку? 

Приводите сестру - посмотрим, могу или не могу. после опроса я вам точно скажу пределы моих возможностей в данном конкретном случае. А в заочных предположениях я смысла не вижу никакого.

и да, я в себе уверена. А почему бы и нет?) я берусь всегда за то, что мне под силу.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Я не буду проводить расследование, мне не интересно. Ты самоуверенная женщина и не больше, ты даже не в состоянии признать свою неправоту, чем бы ты могла помочь? У тебя одно единственно правильное мнение, мисс всезнайка))


 вы примерно 1000-й человек, который говорит такое веронике =) А воз и ныне там =)

----------


## faq

> *faq*,
> вы сейчас делитесь своими страхами и сомнениями. Возникшими на почве вашего опыта с сестрой и опыта беспомощности.
> 
> Все это совершенно понятно, но нет никакого связующего звена со мной лично)
> В чем, собственно я не права?
> 
> У вас сложились какие-то представления о том, что такое психолог. и вы это представление навешиваете на меня. Но какое отношение оно имеет ко мне, реально существующему человеку? 
> 
> Приводите сестру - посмотрим, могу или не могу. после опроса я вам точно скажу пределы моих возможностей в данном конкретном случае. А в заочных предположениях я смысла не вижу никакого.
> ...


 Спасибо за предложенный подорожник, хорошая попытка - но нет. Я в состоянии оплатить дипломированных психологов для сестры и лучших психиатров. К сожалению ты не можешь отличить болезнь от недомогания. Желаю никому не навредить, всего доброго, мисс всезнайка.

----------


## faq

> вы примерно 1000-й человек, который говорит такое веронике =) А воз и ныне там =)


 На самом деле нет ничего печальнее некомпетентности в сочетании с самоуверенностью.

----------


## Veronika

> Спасибо за предложенный подорожник, хорошая попытка - но нет. Я в состоянии оплатить дипломированных психологов для сестры и лучших психиатров. К сожалению ты не можешь отличить болезнь от недомогания. Желаю никому не навредить, всего доброго, мисс всезнайка.


 Рада, что встретила настолько компетентное лицо, как вы  :Smile:  Единственное, что остается не вполне ясным, почему ваш воз и ныне там?) простите за нескромность. Где логика?

Чтобы рассуждать о моей компетентности, вам стоит ее проверить. В том случае, если вы не путаете реальность с воображением...

я бы вам рекомендовала изучить эти 2 статьи и видео в них) И с прискорбием надо признать, что не все умеют мыслить самостоятельно в необходимой степени... но нет смысла распространять это на других.
http://s-teoria.niirus.ru/?page_id=17
http://s-teoria.niirus.ru/?page_id=25

----------


## Veronika

> вы примерно 1000-й человек, который говорит такое веронике


 сплошные звезды от психиатрии...) знатоки своего дела...

причем, чем глубже поуши, тем активнее опасения.

----------


## faq

> Рада, что встретила настолько компетентное лицо, как вы  Единственное, что остается не вполне ясным, почему ваш воз и ныне там?) простите за нескромность. Где логика?
> 
> Чтобы рассуждать о моей компетентности, вам стоит ее проверить. В том случае, если вы не путаете реальность с воображением...
> 
> я бы вам рекомендовала изучить эти 2 статьи и видео в них) И с прискорбием надо признать, что не все умеют мыслить самостоятельно в необходимой степени... но нет смысла распространять это на других.
> http://s-teoria.niirus.ru/?page_id=17
> http://s-teoria.niirus.ru/?page_id=25


 При всём моём уважении к тебе как к человеку, ч не хочу вести разговор о психиатрических заболеваниях с психологом ( кстати, у тебя есть диплом?). Ты наверное всерьёз думаешь, что женщине с наследственной шизофренией в момент обострения и депрессии ,утопившей своего ребёнка, могла помочь обычная беседа с психологом?  Это пример из жизни моих товарищей по несчастью. К слову сказать, она была куда более осведомлена в вопросах медицины чем ты, так как сама была врачом. Я повторюсь, ты хороший человек, но невежда, к сожалению. Не нужно давать мне ссылки и советы, ты конечно могла бы помочь мне, но не моей сестре и ей подобным
Кстати, ты каждое своё сообщение редактируешь. Как у клиента( не пациента, потому что ты не врач) у меня бы ввзвало это недоверие к тебе. Потому ещё раз - нет.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Veronika, Вы в сообщении выше (s-teoria.niirus.ru) ссылаетесь на человека, у которого нет учёной степени, нет публикаций в рецензируемых журналах. Он окончил липовый ВУЗ, который не имеет ничего общего с психологией и не имеет даже очного обучения. Человек просто хер с горы, который не имеет ничего общего с наукой (читай - шарлотан). Соответственно, если вы в своих причинно-следственных связях опираетесь на доводы шарлатанов, то и о вашей компетенции нетрудно судить.

----------


## Veronika

> При всём моём уважении к тебе как к человеку, ч не хочу вести разговор о психиатрических заболеваниях с психологом


 так и не ведите)




> ( кстати, у тебя есть диплом?).


  :Smile:  http://soulvital.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_17.html




> Ты наверное всерьёз думаешь, что женщине с наследственной шизофренией в момент обострения и депрессии ,утопившей своего ребёнка, могла помочь обычная беседа с психологом?


 да вы мои мысли читаете. вы телепат?))
Снова спрашиваю вас, какое отношение ваши ассоциации имеют ко мне?




> _женщине с наследственной шизофренией в момент обострения и депрессии ,утопившей своего ребёнка_
> она была куда более осведомлена в вопросах медицины чем ты, так как сама была врачом.


 вы понимаете весь абсурд этого примера? если она не психиатр. Или даже если психиатр, то и подавно.




> Не нужно давать мне ссылки и советы,


 какие советы?
Там описание компульсивного компонента личности... вам на заметку.




> Кстати, ты каждое своё сообщение редактируешь.


 да, пока у меня появляются мысли, я их добавляю. и ничего зазорного в этом не вижу.

----------


## Veronika

> Veronika, Вы в сообщении выше (s-teoria.niirus.ru) ссылаетесь на человека, у которого нет учёной степени


 какое отношение все это имеет к системе типирования, которая 300 лет как разработана?




> *Veronika* верит во вред ГМО. Что тут можно ещё добавить?


 действительно, что еще)

кстати, не флуд ли все это?)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> какое отношение все это имеет к системе типирования, которая 300 лет как разработана?


 Науке неизвестен такой термин как "система типирования". Пока вы будете использовать термины шарлатанов, мы будем делать справедливые выводы о вашей компетентности.

----------


## Veronika

> Науке неизвестен такой термин как "система типирования".


 да ну?) 
Наверное s-теоретики придумали шизоидов, истероидов итд?...

А не травите ли вы меня, господин модератор, по личным причинам?

Потому что, если нет, то разумно брать рекомендации, которые я тут высказываю и компетентно объяснять, что с ними объективно не так. если с ними что-то не так. Я серьезно.
А формализм еще никому не помог докопаться до истины.





> Она давно уже стала напоминать мне *qwe*.


 а вы еще не в курсе, что это я? поразительно)

Это точно не флуд?  :Smile:

----------


## faq

> диплом?).
> http://soulvital.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_17.html


 Исчерпывающий ответ. Здесь уже не исправить, только жечь.

----------


## Veronika

> Исчерпывающий ответ. Здесь уже не исправить, только жечь.


 примите мои соболезнования)

----------


## Ода К Смерти

*Вероника*

Целей в жизни у меня нет и вряд ли будут. На моей работе есть как и довольно весомые минусы, так и довольно весомые плюсы. Менять что-либо не имеет никакого смысла. В моей сфере, при смене работодателя в более-менее адекватной конторе (которую даже в Москве нужно поискать, а таких немного с адекватными специалистами), ничего по сути не поменяется. Я эту сферу деятельности очень неплохо знаю «изнутри». Искать что-то другое? Я работал в НИИ, работать за копейки это не моё. Сидеть в офисе «с бумажками» это тоже не мое, меня от этого тошнит. 

По поводу видеоролика, не знаю, таких вот кадров на ютьюбе очень много. Не удивлюсь если это постановка. По поводу обучения, изучать точные науки легко? Физику возможно, с математикой я не особо вы ладах, но без этой дисциплины делать там нечего. Мои интересы крутятся вокруг, да около электроники, либо в целом в технических вопросах. 

Общение у меня и не так и не сяк не складываются. Вам этой проблемы не понять.

По поводу депрессии, я всю жизнь так живу. Это уже мой образ жизни и образ мышления, менять там что-либо о обратно скатываться в говно мне не улыбается, уже проходил и знаю какого это. Я читал некоторую литературу от психотерапевтов и психиатров, в основном западную. Алгоритма излечения не нашли до сих пор. В моем понимание тут нужно изучать физиологию мозга, на уровне нейрофизиологии (понимании как функционирует психика на физиологическом уровне), тогда уже можно будет говорить о каком-либо излечении или пути излечения. До этого момента, пока что это догадки и теории.

Я себя нечем не запугиваю, я говорю всё как есть.

----------


## Ода К Смерти

*Слово*

Я не знаю что ты сам себе придумал, но на этом, пожалуй стоит закончить. Я даже не в силах что-либо написать. Нет слов...

----------


## Ода К Смерти

*Вероника*

Так же дополню куда бы я не пришёл, в какую-либо компанию, я везде лишний, на нижней ступени иерархии, когда ты чмо по жизни. Начиная со школы, заканчиваю сегодняшнем днём. Я это сам себе придумал? Когда мне не о чем разговаривать не с парнями не с девушками. Просто тупая молчанка.

----------


## Veronika

*Ода К Смерти*,
как обычный человек, я вам очень сочувствую. и понимаю что вы имеете в виду.

Но это состояние вызвано вашей картиной мира, в первую очередь, а также обстановкой в семье.
Не сомневаюсь, что вам не видно альтернативы. и я не говорю, что это можно изменить в два счета. 
Но можно. До тех пор, пока вы сохраняете разум, все это поддается коррекции.

----------


## Ода К Смерти

*Вероника*

У меня другой картины мира нет. Менять там нечего, я уже прошёл точку невозврата.

----------


## слово

> *Вероника*
> 
> У меня другой картины мира нет. Менять там нечего, я уже прошёл точку невозврата.


 У тебя слишком всё печально в жизни. Юмора нет. Учись смеяться над собой. Как я. 
Во-первых, тело - это лишь инструмент для познания уникального жизненного опыта Духом Безусловной Любви, в третьем измерении. 

Во-вторых, душа - это такой же инструмент познания уникального жизненного опыта Духом Безусловной Любви в третьем измерении, через гармонию или дисгармонию, 
и в остальных, до двенадцатого, на уровне Вселенной. 
Дух же Безусловной Любви - безграничен. Это и есть Слово - Сын Божий - Священник по чину Мелхисидека. 
Его мерность - 800. 
Исток Всего Сущего  - 4000 измерение. 
Это - эволюция Человека. 
А если ты живёшь старой парадигмой мира, остаётся лишь боль и страдания. 
Осознать себя Духом Безусловной Любви - это - родиться в Духе Истины. 
Это значит - проснуться к Жизни Вечной. 
И страх этого перерождения - есть матричный страж порога, который даже подходящих слов не находит в Разуме Личности. 
Дух Истины же даёт возможность мыслить в любом направлении, и тем самым, творить своё будущее. 
А начинается всё с уровня здравого смысла. 
Вот, к примеру, у тебя есть в жизни проблемы, которые бы те реально намерен преобразовать в Силу? 
Ведь каждое испытание нам даётся не для того, чтобы нас ослабить, но лишь для того, чтобы мы смогли преодолеть их и наполниться Силой от их прохождения. 
Это как квесты в Игре Жизни. 
А я помогу тебе их пройти, просто тем, что у меня есть возможность подключить тебя к Истоку Всего Сущего через понимание на уровне Разума, и гармонию на уровне Души. 
Таким образом, если ты не враг Богу, то есть, не противишься тому, чтобы принять Слово, то у тебя есть возможность стать Свободным Духом Истины, а не личностью и Душой. 
Но, личностью и Душой ты можешь быть продвинутой, примером для всех остальных, ибо ты уже умер для этой жизни. 
И это, относится к каждому, кто находится на этом сайте. 
Перестань быть важным, и обращаясь ко Мне, как к пророку, обращайся к Единому Сознанию Безусловной Любви. 
Оно безличностно. И Оно тебе ответит через меня. Никто в это не верит, поэтому мне приходится в одиночку по вере постить на форумах. 
Ещё раз повторюсь, мы не верим в то, что видим, мы видим то, во что верим. 
Если ты не видишь выхода из твоей сложной жизненной ситуации, значит ты не веришь в это. 
Если ты в это поверишь, так как мне никто также как и ты, не верит, в связи с действием стража порога человечества, то ты не сможешь со мной общаться. 
А если поверишь, Сам Бог будет задавать Себе вопросы, через тебя, как сосуд духа безусловной любви. 
А если ты познаешь, что такое Сила Безусловной Любви, на своей жизни, ты сможешь передать свой опыт другим, кто отчаявшись, хочет лешить себя жизни. 
И вместе, в Едином Духе, мы на других ресурсах сможем изменить точку зрения на жизнь в других людях, которые сейчас живут в ЭГОизме - цепях рабства духа этой Вселенной и планеты. 
Таким образом, научившись любить безусловной, ты не только освобождает себя как Душу от этой Вселенной, как Бого-Диавола, Демиурга, но и всех, с кем ты связан ментально и кармически на уровне Души. 
Мне нужен ещё один человек из всего многомиллиардного человечества, чтобы запустить цепную реакцию пробуждения в Духе Истины. 
Пока меня, как проводника Слова, тьма мира сего удерживает, так как ни в одном человеке на планете я не нашёл веру. 
Ибо было сказано: 
7 Бог ли не защитит избранных Своих, вопиющих к Нему день и ночь, хотя и медлит защищать их?
8 сказываю вам, что подаст им защиту вскоре. Но Сын Человеческий, придя, найдет ли веру на земле?
(Лук.18:7,8)

И так есть. Вот уже одиннадцать лет я не могу найти веру, с той поры, как узнал, что я - пророк. 
Задача пророка не объявлять будущее, а формировать это будущее работой на духовном уровне с Душами планетарного человечества. 
Начиная с одной, и наращивая эту массу праведников, живущих в гармонии Души и Разума до критической, после которой все люди автоматически пробуждаются в Духе. 
С точки зрения здравого смысла - это утопия. 
Но, с другой стороны, почему бы и не проверить. 
Ты говоришь, что ты - атеист. 
Тебе легче познать энергию Безусловной Любви, чем верующим, так как они уловлены не только невежеством, но и тем духом, что называется эгрегор, или бог религии. 
Все современные религии лгут на Истину, поэтому Истину должны познать те, кто не верит в Бога, придуманного людьми. 
Я готов открыть тебе свою душу, как обычного человека, чтобы ты сделал выводы и попробовал измениться сам, изменив тем самым всех, кто тебя знает. 
И это - прямо здесь и сейчас. Если в тебе страх стать свободным меньше, страха умереть, ты сможешь со мной общаться адекватно, с твоего уровня умственной готовности к сотрудничеству.
Если больше  - ты просто опять не будешь находить слов. 
Как Вероника и её здравый смысл.

----------


## Veronika

> У меня другой картины мира нет. Менять там нечего, я уже прошёл точку невозврата.


 мы все всю жизнь строим картину мира изо дня в день, получая ежедневный опыт и делая из него выводы. Это непрерывный процесс. Сознание это поток. Оно никогда не остается неизменным.

Приведу образный пример:

- У меня сломался кран. Там нечего исправлять. 
Сантехник:
- я чиню краны!
- Кран уже прошел точку невозврата.
- новый поставим.
- нет, я теперь всю жизнь буду жить без крана на кухне.
- почему?
- кто знает... 
 :Smile: 

Я говорю о вашей системе ценностей и убеждений. Можно провести такую аналогию: в компьютерах бывает поломка на уровне "железа" и поломки программные) Психика - это аналог операционной системы в данном случае. Лекарствами невозможно вылечить парадоксы и заблуждения. Они находятся в уме. Их необходимо выловить, осознать и заполнить пробелы в жизненном опыте адекватно. Добавить нужных знаний. Это если упростить схему.

----------


## Ода К Смерти

*Вероника*

Вот я за 26 лет и получил свой опыт и сделал из него выводы. Тот пример, который вы привели я даже комментировать не буду. Это называется сравнивать мягкое и теплое... 

А ещё бывает неисправное железо, которое влечёт за собой неисправность софта...

Что я в своём жизненном опыте воспринял неадекватно? Все те проблемы которые я имею сплелись в такой клубок, что одно неизбежно влияет на другое. Это комплексная работа. Решать проблемы которые для обычных людей таковыми не является. Потом сказать себе, молодец, ты смог, ура... Да? Жить 26 лет в негативе, и потом несколько лет заниматься психотерапией и прочем, замечательно. А ещё лучше, когда все результаты, на проч перечеркиваются чередой проблем, я это уже проходил. Замечательное чувство. И потом начинаешь понимать, что это всё настолько хрупкое, что любое движение может на проч всё разрушить. И это постоянная борьба с самим собой. В моём, конкретном случая, лучше поскорей сдохнуть, в тихом месте. Вот и всё...

*Слово*

Ещё раз повторю, давай закончим беседу, мы с тобой никогда не придём к общему знаменателю.

----------


## Veronika

Отвечу лично

----------


## слово

> Ещё раз повторю, давай закончим беседу, мы с тобой никогда не придём к общему знаменателю.


 Тобой сатана рулит, мной Бог - каждому свой хозяин. 
Не придём к общему знаменателю. Однозначно. 
Ты выбрал свой путь, и это твоё право. 
Думаю, нет смысла с тобой общаться, если ты сам, как Вероника, отказываешься от Свободы от этой Вселенной. 
Живи без крана на кухне.

----------


## faq

> Тобой сатана рулит, мной Бог - каждому свой хозяин. 
> Не придём к общему знаменателю. Однозначно. 
> Ты выбрал свой путь, и это твоё право. 
> .


 С одной стороны, я хотел бы верить в то, что ты пророк и речешь истину, которая может спасти Мир и Душу, и Человека. Но с другой, почему ты считаешь, что твой взор не может быть застлан волей Демиурга, который специально внушил тебе якобы дар пророчества? Может, сначала нужно отринуть искушение гордыней, пройти проверку Огнём и Воздухом, чтобы избавиться от власти Сил и Властей, которые кружат потерянные души в небесах? Ибо всем известно коварство Демиурга, ибо преодолеть хотя бы Семь Небес уже подвиг для смертного, тем более в таком времени, как сейчас.

----------


## слово

> С одной стороны, я хотел бы верить в то, что ты пророк и речешь истину, которая может спасти Мир и Душу, и Человека. Но с другой, почему ты считаешь, что твой взор не может быть застлан волей Демиурга, который специально внушил тебе якобы дар пророчества? Может, сначала нужно отринуть искушение гордыней, пройти проверку Огнём и Воздухом, чтобы избавиться от власти Сил и Властей, которые кружат потерянные души в небесах? Ибо всем известно коварство Демиурга, ибо преодолеть хотя бы Семь Небес уже подвиг для смертного, тем более в таком времени, как сейчас.


 Слепая вера - это фанатизм. 
Нужно отталкиваться от твоего жизненного опыта. 
Я могу связать здравый смысл любого адекватного человека, с мистическим переживанием Царства Божьего, что было пропроведуемо Иисусом в своё время. 
Главное, чтобы твой бессознательный страх стать свободным не мешал этому процессу. 
Каждый человек привязан к матрице общественного коллективного бессознательного. 
Вероника, к примеру, испугалась потерять свою рациональность.......
Но, она  - женщина -  бытие, а ты - мужчина - сознание. 
У тебя больше шансов. Давай будем друзьями, надёжными и преданными Истине. 
Мне, к примеру, надоело то, что религии обманывают человечество, разделив его на группы, которые враждуют между собой. 
А тебе? 
Честность и простота в общении - залог успешного духовного сотрудничества.

----------


## faq

Иисус тоже делил людей на группы. Ты постоянно его цитируешь, но при этом тебе не по нраву разные религии. А почему бы тебе не вспомнить Его слова? "Не давайте жемчуга псам". Псы в древнем толковании - это язычники, то есть сам Иисус делил людей на группы.

----------


## слово

> Иисус тоже делил людей на группы. Ты постоянно его цитируешь, но при этом тебе не по нраву разные религии. А почему бы тебе не вспомнить Его слова? "Не давайте жемчуга псам". Псы в древнем толковании - это язычники, то есть сам Иисус делил людей на группы.


 Псы  - это те, кто охраняет незыблемость матрицы страха. 
Ибо их отец диавол............
44 Ваш отец диавол; и вы хотите исполнять похоти отца вашего. Он был человекоубийца от начала и не устоял в истине, ибо нет в нем истины. Когда говорит он ложь, говорит свое, ибо он лжец и отец лжи.
45 А как Я истину говорю, то не верите Мне.
46 Кто из вас обличит Меня в неправде? Если же Я говорю истину, почему вы не верите Мне?
47 Кто от Бога, тот слушает слова Божии. Вы потому не слушаете, что вы не от Бога.
(Иоан.8:44-47)

----------


## faq

И где здесь упоминания псов? Контекст, сударь, контекст. Не вижу ни слова про псов. Человек, знающий историю, в курсе, что означает идиома "псы" в еврейском обществе 1-3 вв. нашей эры, а остальное просто гадания на кофейной гуще. А пока можешь поискать, где и в каком месте он говорил о псах.

----------


## слово

> И где здесь упоминания псов? Контекст, сударь, контекст. Не вижу ни слова про псов. Человек, знающий историю, в курсе, что означает идиома "псы" в еврейском обществе 1-3 вв. нашей эры, а остальное просто гадания на кофейной гуще. А пока можешь поискать, где и в каком месте он говорил о псах.


 Да без разницы, псы или свиньи.....
5 Лицемер! вынь прежде бревно из твоего глаза и тогда увидишь, [как] вынуть сучок из глаза брата твоего.
6 *Не давайте святыни псам и не бросайте жемчуга вашего перед свиньями*, чтобы они не попрали его ногами своими и, обратившись, не растерзали вас.
(Матф.7:5,6)

1 Так говорит Господь: сохраняйте суд и делайте правду; ибо близко спасение Мое и откровение правды Моей.
2 Блажен муж, который делает это, и сын человеческий, который крепко держится этого, который хранит субботу от осквернения и оберегает руку свою, чтобы не сделать никакого зла.
3 Да не говорит сын иноплеменника, присоединившийся к Господу: "Господь совсем отделил меня от Своего народа", и да не говорит евнух: "вот я сухое дерево".
4 Ибо Господь так говорит об евнухах: которые хранят Мои субботы и избирают угодное Мне, и крепко держатся завета Моего, -
5 тем дам Я в доме Моем и в стенах Моих место и имя лучшее, нежели сыновьям и дочерям; дам им вечное имя, которое не истребится.
6 И сыновей иноплеменников, присоединившихся к Господу, чтобы служить Ему и любить имя Господа, быть рабами Его, всех, хранящих субботу от осквернения ее и твердо держащихся завета Моего,
7 Я приведу на святую гору Мою и обрадую их в Моем доме молитвы; всесожжения их и жертвы их [будут] благоприятны на жертвеннике Моем, ибо дом Мой назовется домом молитвы для всех народов.
8 Господь Бог, собирающий рассеянных Израильтян, говорит: к собранным у него Я буду еще собирать других.
9 Все звери полевые, все звери лесные! идите есть.
10 *Стражи их слепы все и невежды: все они немые псы, не могущие лаять, бредящие лежа, любящие спать.
11 И это псы, жадные душею, не знающие сытости; и это пастыри бессмысленные: все смотрят на свою дорогу, каждый до последнего, на свою корысть;*
12 приходите, [говорят], я достану вина, и мы напьемся сикеры; и завтра то же будет, что сегодня, да еще и больше.
(Ис.56:1-12)

----------


## faq

Это не без разницы, это конкретная идиома иврита первых веков. Причём вообще разговор о вере? Сегодня вера есть, завтра её нет. Сказано, что нет религии выше истины, об этом речь? Поэтому важно знание, Гнозис. Чтобы влиться в Плерому, освободившись от тьмы Кеномы, нужно ЗНАТЬ, а не ВЕРИТЬ. И если человек осуждает одну или несколько религий, имея о них представление уровня бабушек у церкви, то он просто выставляет себя на посмешище.

----------


## слово

> Это не без разницы, это конкретная идиома иврита первых веков. Причём вообще разговор о вере? Сегодня вера есть, завтра её нет. Сказано, что нет религии выше истины, об этом речь? Поэтому важно знание, Гнозис. Чтобы влиться в Плерому, освободившись от тьмы Кеномы, нужно ЗНАТЬ, а не ВЕРИТЬ. И если человек осуждает одну или несколько религий, имея о них представление уровня бабушек у церкви, то он просто выставляет себя на посмешище.


 Вы не верите в плерому и кеному, вы  - знаете? Вот это и есть - фанатичное зомбирование. Только термины другие. 
Если в Вас нет энергии Безусловной Любви, то есть, вы не практиковали Учение Иисуса, вы будете бегать как овца за колокольчиком адониса, пока он не приведёт вас к погибели. 
А если вы сами практикуете Безусловную Любовь,  то Сам Христос - Слово Бога становится Вашим Учителем. 
Вера и Знание - как бы вы их по приоритету ценностей расставили? Что первично?

----------


## faq

Что есть вера? Она присуща человеку примитивному, как тому, кто думает, будто солнце вращается вокруг Земли, потому что он вроде как видит нечто подобное каждый день. В то же время Гнозис даётся людям высшего слоя, Пятой расы, пневматикам, которые имеют внутреннюю пустоту изначально, не будучи испорченными плотскими творениями Ялдабаофа; затем эта пустота становится Полнотой. На смену великому молчанию приходит Нус. Так что теперь первично: Знание или Вера?

----------


## слово

> Что есть вера? Она присуща человеку примитивному, как тому, кто думает, будто солнце вращается вокруг Земли, потому что он вроде как видит нечто подобное каждый день. В то же время Гнозис даётся людям высшего слоя, Пятой расы, пневматикам, которые имеют внутреннюю пустоту изначально, не будучи испорченными плотскими творениями Ялдабаофа; затем эта пустота становится Полнотой. На смену великому молчанию приходит Нус. Так что теперь первично: Знание или Вера?


 Что за Ядлабаоф?
Что значит, на смену великому молчанию приходит Нус?
Что за бред? Откуда это вообще?
Вы - в адеквате?

----------


## faq

> Что за Ядлабаоф?
> Что значит, на смену великому молчанию приходит Нус?
> Что за бред? Откуда это вообще?
> Вы - в адеквате?


 Ялдабаоф - имя Демиурга, указанное в библиотеке Наг-Хаммади. 
Великое молчание - один из эонов, предшествовавший сотворению видимого мира. 
Нус - на коптском языке означает Ум, эманация Отца. 
Источник ищи сам, я уже устал общаться с человеком, который строит из себя знатока всего на свете, а на деле не имеющего элементарных знаний. Ну хоть бы в гугле посмотрел. Мне надоело тратить своё время, всего хорошего. И не надо мне вновь цитировать электронную Библию, а то я и вправду подумаю, что :Ваш отец Дьявол; и вы хотите исполнять прихоти отца вашего. В ответе больше не нуждаюсь.
Аминь

----------


## слово

> Мне надоело тратить своё время, всего хорошего. 
> ..........
>  В ответе больше не нуждаюсь.
> Аминь


 Гордыня то, самого Ялдабаофа.......Ни терпения, ни смирения. 
А ты вообще ни в чём не нуждаешься. 
Тебе только своё ЭГО надо усилить. 
БОГ - это бесконечное осознание гармонии на вибрациях безусловной любви. 
Тебе ещё учиться любить нужно собеседника. А потом своего идола будешь проповедовать. 
Ялдабаофа. Скажет же.....
Ты дружить умеешь? Нус?

----------


## ФАК

*Слово* у брата учёная степень и диссертация на тему неортодоксального христианства, у него не получится с Вами дружить, так как Вы очень невежественны в вопросе, который подняли, а он грубиян, несдержан и умен. А Вам бы учитель не помешал и самому.

----------


## слово

> *Слово* у брата учёная степень и диссертация на тему неортодоксального христианства, у него не получится с Вами дружить, так как Вы очень невежественны в вопросе, который подняли, а он грубиян, несдержан и умен. А Вам бы учитель не помешал и самому.


 А у меня Отец Учитель. Небесный.  Как квантовое поле безусловной любви. Брат не понимает, что я вижу его душу, поэтому так с ним общаюсь.. На языке его души. Тщеславие его безгранично.  Так ему и передайте.

----------


## Ода К Смерти

Ещё напишу один момент по поводу любви. За свою жизнь меня по настоящему цепляло всего 3 девушки. Первая в школе, с которой собственно ничего не получилось, вторая в третьей «шараге» у которой был парень и последняя — которая живёт у нас на районе. Я её часто встречаю в метро. Наверно кто-то напишет мол действуй парень. А я напишу что нет. Во-первых у неё процентов на 99% есть парень, он не может не быть. Второе в 100% вероятности меня пошлют на хер — это очевидно. Такие девушки не встречаются с таким говном как я. Чтож, мысленно пожелаю ей счастья в жизни, думаю она этого достойна.

----------


## Римма

настойчивость, чувак. настойчивость и забота. немного подавить на жалость. вполне может повестись, кстати. ну а парень не стена, можно и подвинуть))

----------

